

Tech Prediction for 2013: It’s All About Mobile - brandonb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/tech-predictions-for-2013-its-all-about-mobile/

======
rmason
Was it just me or did they forget in this story to make a single prediction?

So tired of headlines crafted to get viewers that bear little or no relation
to what is actually contained in the story. I call it the HuffPo effect.

